

Stanford Grad Gets $2.1M to Make a More Elite Tinder - zxcvvcxz
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/the-league-raises-21-million-2015-1

======
emptytheory
More technology to further isolate you from people who might have different
lives and experiences. Good.

